# Allergy clarification (995.3)



## sesing (Feb 12, 2010)

I consider 995.3 - Allergy, unspecified, to be an acute diagnosis.  What code should be used when the patient is returning for follow-up to a specific allergy?  The patient is not displaying signs or symptoms.  The visit is basically a check on how the patient is doing and the discussion of optional testing.  Some patients are not on meds, just have a prescription for an Epipen.


----------



## Jaccirm (Feb 12, 2010)

*Allergic*

It the patient is recieving followup care related to various or other allergens it appears that one of these two would work as well for reporting diagonsis.  have you tried using this range of dx?


2010 ICD-9-CM Diagnosis Code 477.8
Allergic rhinitis due to other allergen
2010 ICD-9-CM Diagnosis Code 477.9
Allergic rhinitis cause unspecified


----------



## sesing (Feb 12, 2010)

Typically, the patients had anaphylactic shock from a food type, and the allergist is following up.  There is no rhinitis, or other symptoms.


----------

